# Vassilis Spanoulis On Cover of NBA Live 08 International



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Well considering how Rafer Alston, Mike James, and Luther Head play maybe the Rockets should have handled this international superstar Spanoulis a little better?


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

"Coach Gundy need to give me more playing time. Vassilis shoot 1000% field goal. 11 assist and 12 turnovers."


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Block said:


> "Coach Gundy need to give me more playing time. Vassilis shoot 1000% field goal. 11 assist and 12 turnovers."


Well to be fair to Spanoulis with proper playing time here is a typical sample:

He leads the Greek league in assists per game at 6.0 per game (FIBA assist scoring method)

http://www.galanissportsdata.com/basketball/mena1/season2007_08/a1pltotrs.asp?s=03

and he only plays 26.4 minutes per game

he also leads in the unofficial category of NBA type assists at 7.9 per game, they count the FIBA assists only if it is heading to the basket and only if the receiving player makes no moves after catching the ball before scoring it so of course the NBA type assists are much higher. Which is why the assists totals are so much lower in the European leagues.

But in the unofficial NBA assist stats he also leads the league at 7.9 per game, again plays only 26.4 minutes per game.


Now in assist to turnover ratio called "economy" in Greece he is 3rd best in the entire league at +28 (again they keep stats differently than NBA)

but in the NBA style assist method of his stat would be 7.9 assists per game to 3.0 turnovers per game. In 26.4 minutes per game.

if you put that to 36 minutes per game (3 quarters of NBA play and average for most starters) 

then he would average 10.8 assists per game and 4.1 turnovers per game and 2.6 assist to 1.0 turnover ratio at 36 minutes per game.

You can see why he's called "The Greek Steve Nash". Basically the best play maker in history of Greece and some say of Europe but of course Van Gundy would not let him adjust to the turnovers by playing him and also refused to let him play point guard arguing he was a "shooting guard."

In case you wondered Luis Scola playing PF had more turnovers per minute in pre-season than Spanoulis did in pre-season. But yeah different coach. Scola would have probably logged zero minutes all year after those turnovers in pre-season under Van Gundy.

But hey a point guard that can give you 11 assists in 36 minutes what good is he? Keep Rafer Alson and Mike James. Rockets fans should know better seriously. 

http://www.galanissportsdata.com/basketball/mena1/season2007_08/a1pltotrs.asp?s=08

Oh and he's leading his team in assists and scoring overall and his team is the only undefeated team in Greece at 7-0

http://www.galanissportsdata.com/basketball/mena1/season2007_08/a1rank.asp?day=

only undefeated team in Euroleague at 6-0

http://www.euroleague.net/main/standings

and his team is the #1 ranked team in Europe at 13-0 overall

http://www.eurobasket.com/ranking.asp

No	Team Record	Points
*1.	Panathinaikos (GRE) 13-0	121*
2.	Khimky (RUS) 15-0	119
3.	Real (ESP) 14-2	115
4.	CSKA (RUS) 14-2	112
5.	Joventut (ESP) 14-1	111
6.	Montepaschi (ITA) 16-2	102
7.	Barcelona (ESP) 12-4	100
8.	Olympiacos (GRE) 10-3	99
9.	Dynamo M. (RUS) 13-3	97
10.	Crvena Zvezda (SRB) 13-4	96
11.	Partizan (SRB) 14-4	95
12.	Hemofarm (SRB) 10-7	91
13.	Lietuvos (LTU) 19-3	90
14.	Tau Ceramica (ESP) 11-5	90
15.	T.Telekom (TUR) 11-2	89
16.	Triumph (RUS) 12-4	87
17.	Panionios (GRE) 7-4	86
18.	Panellinios (GRE) 7-5	86
19.	Nancy (FRA) 12-3	83
20.	FMP (SRB) 6-11	83
21.	Zalgiris (LTU) 17-4	81
22.	Vojvodina (SRB) 6-6	80
23.	Galatasaray (TUR) 10-3	79
24.	Maccabi T-A (ISR) 8-3	79
25.	Fenerbahce (TUR) 9-5	77
26.	Pamesa (ESP) 10-5	76
27.	Akasvayu (ESP) 10-5	76
28.	Cibona (CRO) 10-8	76
29.	ASVEL (FRA) 11-4	75
30.	Lagun Aro (ESP) 7-3	73
31.	BC Kyiv (UKR) 13-1	72
32.	Zadar (CRO) 11-6	71
33.	Besiktas (TUR) 10-3	71
34.	Aris (GRE) 8-5	71
35.	KK Zagreb (CRO) 5-9	71
36.	Lottomatica (ITA) 10-8	69
37.	Egaleo (GRE) 5-2	69
38.	BK Ventsp. (LAT) 10-7	68
39.	Efes P. (TUR) 8-6	67
40.	Olimpija (SLO) 9-9	66
41.	Karsiyaka (TUR) 6-2	65
42.	Lukoil A. (BUL) 13-2	64
43.	Azovmash (UKR) 11-4	64
44.	Art.Dragons (GER) 12-4	63
45.	ALBA (GER) 12-4	63
46.	Unicaja (ESP) 9-7	63
47.	G.Canaria (ESP) 8-7	63
48.	ASK Riga (LAT) 14-5	62
49.	Jerusalem (ISR) 7-4	62
50.	KK Split (CRO) 5-7	62
51.	Lok.Rostov (RUS) 7-5	61
52.	Turow (POL) 10-3	59
53.	Prokom (POL) 8-6	58
54.	Unics (RUS) 7-8	58
55.	Mega AM (SRB) 6-2	58
56.	Swisslion Tak. (SRB) 6-2	58
57.	Bamberg (GER) 10-7	57
58.	Angelico (ITA) 8-4	57
59.	Vichy (FRA) 7-3	57
60.	Le Mans (FRA) 7-9	57
61.	Nahariya (ISR) 5-3	57
62.	Samara (RUS) 6-5	55
63.	Ural Great (RUS) 6-5	55
64.	Cholet (FRA) 7-5	54
65.	BC Kalev (EST) 18-8	53
66.	Roanne (FRA) 7-9	53
67.	Ricoh Man. (ESP) 5-5	52
68.	Bnei Hash. (ISR) 4-2	52
69.	Nymburk (CZE) 15-4	51
70.	M.Hainaut (BEL) 10-3	51
71.	La Fortezza (ITA) 8-10	51
72.	Slavonski Brod (CRO) 6-1	51
73.	Pierrel (ITA) 7-5	50
74.	Premiata (ITA) 7-5	50
75.	Scavolini (ITA) 7-5	50
76.	Siviglia Wear (ITA) 7-5	50
77.	Air AV (ITA) 7-5	50
78.	Siauliai (LTU) 13-9	49
79.	Helios (SLO) 10-10	49
80.	WTK Anwil (POL) 7-6	49
81.	Charleroi (BEL) 10-6	48
82.	Novi Sad (SRB) 5-3	48
83.	Borac (SRB) 5-3	48
84.	Radnicki 034 (SRB) 5-3	48
85.	Leverkusen (GER) 8-3	47
86.	Krka (SLO) 7-1	47
87.	Zlatorog (SLO) 7-3	47
88.	Hap.Holon (ISR) 3-2	47
89.	Buducnost (MNT) 10-7	46
90.	Barons/LMT (LAT) 8-7	46
91.	Stal Ostrow (POL) 6-2	46
92.	AEK (GRE) 4-5	46
93.	Prostejov (CZE) 13-3	45
94.	Ventspils au. (LAT) 11-2	45
95.	Zabok (CRO) 6-2	45
96.	Sibenka (CRO) 6-2	45
97.	Spartak-P. (RUS) 4-5	45
98.	Zemgale (LAT) 9-2	44
99.	TU/Rock (EST) 14-9	43
100.	Oostende (BEL) 9-7	43


BTW, I was tipped off to this after reading the Spurs fan forum, it looks like some Greek homer there is torturing them with Spanoulis posts. Anyway they seem to hate him just like Rockets fans do. 

But yeah seriously though if this guy can lead his team in assists and scoring overall and they are 13-0 and the #1 ranked team in Europe then I do have to say my opinion would be there's a reason why Van Gundy is now calling games instead of coaching them. If Spanoulis is not an NBA prospect then based on what he is doing now and still not being an NBA prospect by fans and Van Gundy then no player ever from Europe would have made the NBA using the standard Van Gundy held to him. Bit sad really. Anyway Greek Homers are flooding that Spurs site pretty funny.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

And we care because....?


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> And we care because....?


Maybe because the Rockets point guards are a joke? Maybe because there was a good point with potential that the team wasted and is stuck with the garbage they have now? Whatever man. Another 1st and out if they don't solve that PG issue.

And let me tell you Rafer Alston would not get a contract on one of the top 2 teams of Europe Panathinaikos Athens or CSKA Moscow. He would be laughed at if he asked to play there. He might get one on the 3rd or 4th best team like Olympiacos Athens or Real Madrid but on a team like Spanoulis is on he would be laughed at and so would his agent for even thinking he was good enough to meet their standard.

Van Gundy really should get out more, he actually said during a Rockets game he called, "Wow Scola can play I am shocked this guy could actually show some skill guess Argentina league must be good."
He had never seen him play, was shocked he could play then believed he played in Argentina, when in fact he played in SPAIN since 2000.
Indeed Scola would have been benched by game 1 of the year too. What a tool Van Gundy is.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow that looks really cool good for him


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Although I am not one to complain about spoiled milk, but I really wonder what he could have done had he been given a chance...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

He didn't want to play in the US. There's nothing the Rockets could do about that, so we traded him and we got Scola, we're happy with him. Spanoulis came back to Europe to be a star, so he should be happy. Everyone moved on, everyone's happy, so go and post this in the Spurs forum if you want, we don't care about VSpan.




And we know that Rafer sucks, thank you.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> He didn't want to play in the US. There's nothing the Rockets could do about that, so we traded him and we got Scola, we're happy with him. Spanoulis came back to Europe to be a star, so he should be happy. Everyone moved on, everyone's happy, so go and post this in the Spurs forum if you want, we don't care about VSpan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ James


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> He didn't want to play in the US. There's nothing the Rockets could do about that, so we traded him and we got Scola, we're happy with him. Spanoulis came back to Europe to be a star, so he should be happy. Everyone moved on, everyone's happy, so go and post this in the Spurs forum if you want, we don't care about VSpan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I didn't mean to piss you off, but Spanoulis had a lot of potential and point guard is much harder to find than PF. Basically C and PG is REALLY hard to fill if you have one with potential to be a real one and good you don't treat him the way Van Gundy did because you know sure enough they demand out as you say.

No surprise Van Gundy dealt Gay for Battier for a first round exit then left the team. He's a team wrecker and screwed Houston costing them Spanoulis and Gay.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Well I didn't mean to piss you off, but Spanoulis had a lot of potential and point guard is much harder to find than PF. Basically C and PG is REALLY hard to fill if you have one with potential to be a real one and good you don't treat him the way Van Gundy did because you know sure enough they demand out as you say.
> 
> No surprise Van Gundy dealt gay for Battier for a first round exit then left the team. He's a team wrecker and screwed Houston costing them Spanoulis and Gay.


Don't worry, I'm not pissed off; it's just that we've been all over this subject already. I even hoped VSpan would stay and try to play under Adelman. But...

And JVG is no longer our coach for the reason you mentioned. At least that's one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> And we care because....?


EXACTLY! We have a guy on this team by the name of Luis Scola who is actually making a contribution to the team.

Time to move on.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

After Tracy McGrady? He is really the T-Mac of his team. 

Seriously though, why have a guy who is not even in the NBA anymore be on the cover of a game about the NBA?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't understand this unless it's about paying the player for the use of his image.I know he's a big deal over there,but there are lots of International players who are actually stars in the NBA.I always wondered why Spanoulis never got more of a chance in Houston though...It's not like anyone else was doing anything.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I honestly don't care that v-span wasnt giving minutes or that he _could_ have been special. He didnt leave the NBA because of jeff. He left the NBA because he wasnt mentally strong enough to make his own way in the NBA. 
He came to the NBA and realized he wasnt a star anymore. He had a rough rookie year. He's not the first guy to not crack the rotation his rookie year. The players that make something of themselves use that as motivation to get better. Spanoulis used it as motivation to quit.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> I honestly don't care that v-span wasnt giving minutes or that he _could_ have been special. He didnt leave the NBA because of jeff. He left the NBA because he wasnt mentally strong enough to make his own way in the NBA.
> He came to the NBA and realized he wasnt a star anymore. He had a rough rookie year. He's not the first guy to not crack the rotation his rookie year. The players that make something of themselves use that as motivation to get better. Spanoulis used it as motivation to quit.



I think Spanoulis is the ONLY and FIRST Euro star that took 1/3 pay to play in NBA then get benched. The other ones all got MORE pay. This makes that situation much different and probably when the Rockets seemed to not address that i would surmise that him and his agent probably were furious. I imagine if this happens to ANY player under ANY circumstance he will be mad too.

This isn't like Bonzi Wells getting only what he can because of a stupid decision. This is a player passing up on $16.5 million and taking $5.8 million just at a chance to play in the NBA.

Somehow I don't see any of the players that stuck with it as you imply doing the same if they gave up $10 million to ride the bench because they all got a lot more in NBA than they made before.

If Rockets fans are not able to understand something like that I am glad I am not a Rockets fan because this should be very simple for any fan to comprehend.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> After Tracy McGrady? He is really the T-Mac of his team.
> 
> Seriously though, why have a guy who is not even in the NBA anymore be on the cover of a game about the NBA?


He's in the game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> I think Spanoulis is the ONLY and FIRST Euro star that took 1/3 pay to play in NBA then get benched. The other ones all got MORE pay. This makes that situation much different and probably when the Rockets seemed to not address that i would surmise that him and his agent probably were furious. I imagine if this happens to ANY player under ANY circumstance he will be mad too.
> 
> This isn't like Bonzi Wells getting only what he can because of a stupid decision. This is a player passing up on $16.5 million and taking $5.8 million just at a chance to play in the NBA.
> 
> ...


He had an opportunity to play for two different coaches after jvg left. he wasnt looking for a new contract this off season. he had a second chance to get playing time and earn another contract, but he chose not too.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> He's in the game.


yeah, but not the NBA.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike James + Rafer Alston for Vassilis Spanoulis.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> yeah, but not the NBA.



NBA Live 08 is an NBA/FIBA game.

It is not an "NBA game" it is an NBA/FIBA game.

Does this explain it to you?


----------

